# Flounder Gigging - "Dog days of Summer"



## Redfish Rick

The heat is on right now, with at least another month of brutal daytime temps. This is the perfect time of year to beat the heat and enjoy a fun flounder gigging trip with the kids before school starts.

Flounder gigging over the last week continues to be good, with fast limits in 1-3 hours most nights, and lots of solid fish in the 16-20" range. Higher water levels this past week opened up the far back lakes to gigging once again, and the flounder were tightly bunched once we found where they wanted to be. Most of the fish have been holding on soft mud and grass bottom near areas holding lots of pin perch and mullet. Higher winds, slack tides, and lots of boat traffic over the weekend made finding clear water tough, but we were still able to knock out limits in 20mph winds. Rain chances and winds are forecast to increase this week. Rain cooled water on the flats will hopefully make for some excellent gigging, as water temps have been holding steady in the low 90's for almost a month now. Gigging should remain good for the rest of summer, and its not too late to get the kids out on a gigging trip before school starts, check my open August dates below...

*Upcoming open nights:
August: 2, 3, 4, 7, 9, 15, 16, 18, 22-25, 28-30.
September: 18-29*

* I also do "Late Trips" on some nights, just call to ask what I have available. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice.*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick

*Larger fish tonight*

Last night's trip was good, with SE wind at 15mph and lower tide levels. We gigged our 20 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead in 1 1/2 hours of gigging. All of our fish came off soft mud bottom in areas with poor water clarity. The fish were nice size, with an average of 17" and the biggest at 22".

Capt. Rick Hammond


----------

